

Harvard's Faculty of Arts and Sciences goes Open Access - ranparas
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080213-harvards-faculty-of-arts-and-sciences-goes-open-access.html

======
yters
To play the devil's advocate, does the culture of openness have the potential
for diluting intellectual advancement? On the one hand, there is a greater
cross flow of ideas, so the integration of ideas from disparate disciplines
will happen much more. However, the cross flow means there is less concerted
effort on certain issues and there is less incentive to focus on unpopular but
important problems. To use an evolutionary metaphor, the greatest variety of
unique species emerge in isolated environments, such as Australia.

